# Tannoy Mercury V or Q Acoustics?



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am about to change my mind (from Heco Victa speakers) and I'm going to match a Yamaha RX 473 receiver with either Tannoy Mercury V1 (fronts), VC(center) and VR(rears), as first choice, or, Q Acoustics 2020i (fronts), Q A 2020i Centre and QA 2010i (rears), as second option.

They will be set up in a small room (10x11 feet), the rears will be placed on the back wall(or on the sides), in the corners; listening position on a couch against the back wall, between the rears.

Which do you guys think I should go for, the Tannoys, or the Q Acoustics?
I have no possibility to listen to them first.
I will watch/listen about equally movies and music (symphonic, jazz, rock).

And if I'd go for the Tannoys(the rears are designed to be wall mounted), should I place the rears facing each other (in the corners) on the side walls, or facing the fronts (still on the corners), so on the back wall?

Thank you.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

A lot will depends on what you like in your music. Do you prefer detail in the high end; a sparkle or sizzle in your music. Do you lean more towards bass; a solid bottom end with some punch? 

Personally I prefer the Tannoys because of their musicality. There is a bit of a trade off in this price range with a lack of solid deep bass but when run with a sub that isn't a problem. There smooth mids and good high end detail work for me.


----------



## alecsus27 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too. I do like to hear subtleties in music (especially symphonic concerts etc) but I don't mind at all getting that deep punch. A sub will definitively follow in about 2 months.

There is still the problem with the rears positioning. They will be wall hanged, but the listening position will be on a couch, right against the back wall. So I'm in doubt if to place them on the side walls, right in/near the corners, so facing directly to me while listening (and some 1 or even 2 feet above the ear level), or, to place them on the back wall, on that same position (so still in the corner) - in which case they will be facing directly to the fronts.

Someone told me that, being front ported, it may be better not to face my ears directly, because I may get some too bright sound, not to mention hiss etc.
But on the other hand, if the rears will face not me, but the fronts, wouldn't I lose part of the sounds coming from those (rear) speakers?
I reckon IPAO won't make a difference if the rears are faced towards the listening position between them(along the back wall), or towards the front of the room (the fronts) - as in both cases they will have about the same positioning, in the big picture. Or is IPAO smart enough to notice that?

I'm not sure I will be able to choose a middle way - so positioning them to face in diagonal, towards the centre speaker (difficult to hang them on the wall like that, need for stands, so a complication).

Thank you.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Buy some surround speaker mounts that swivel. That way you can play with their positioning from directly at you, 90 degrees away from you and any point inbetween.


----------

